# Anyone smoking a Viking?



## adeadmanrising (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been eye-balling a Viking pipe at the local pipe store that is a beautifully constructed pipe at a very reasonable price range. It would be my first upgrade from my starter pipe, which is a PTM that I acquired for only $33. Anyone enjoying the smoke of a Viking? I understand they come pre-smoked so that they are less harsh when being broken in. Would love to have any feedback before I shell out the cash.

Brent


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a straight saddle bit with egg shaped bowl. I traded it here on Puff and very much regret it. I had to very carefully increase the diameter of the draft hole and after that it was a good smoker.

The bowl was carbonized somehow (not really pre-smoked) and I'm not sure it helped the break-in very much. On the other hand, it didn't seem to hurt it.

If you like it, I say go for it. Be sure to remove the stem and make sure it is drilled properly. Also check that the draft hole enters the bowl just near the bottom and isn't over or under. Finally, see if they'll let you pass a pipe cleaner through it. Ideally the pipe cleaner will pass through to the bowl with little resistance. If you need to twist or spin the cleaner carefully to get it to pass through that's still OK, at least for a pipe in this price range.


----------



## adeadmanrising (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions. yes, these are things I would not even have thought of. My current PTM pipe won't take a pipe cleaner without removing the stem. I suppose these are indications or poorer craftsmanship?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

A Dr Grabow Viking? Metal stem, screw on bowl? New and unsmoked?!?!? Buy it. Try it out. If you don't like it, someone here will buy it (I know one member here was looking for one recently, and I wouldn't mind having one). Or even if you don't like it, keep it, if you're into collecting. Vikings aren't being made anymore.

I have a Falcon pipe (same basic design). It's a decent smoker. I wouldn't say I _love_ the thing. I don't really feel like the metal stem does much to affect the way it smokes. But it smokes as well as any of my other briars.


----------



## adeadmanrising (Oct 9, 2012)

Doesn't appear to be a Dr. Grabow. It is similar to this pipe.

I guess, being a newb, I wasn't aware that "viking" was a pretty common term among pipe brands.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah. No, that's not what I thought it was.

Most important thing (IMO) that you should check is to make sure the draft hole is at the very bottom of the inside of the bowl. A draft hole that is too high off the "floor" of the bowl will cause the pipe to gurgle and smoke wet.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

vikings used to be considered bjarne seconds, but since he's passed i don't know if there now their own brand. they smoke really well. hell the one i own has bend in the stem crooked as a dogs leg and smokes fine. mike


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I too am interested in one of these pipes.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mike t said:


> vikings used to be considered bjarne seconds, but since he's passed i don't know if there now their own brand. they smoke really well. hell the one i own has bend in the stem crooked as a dogs leg and smokes fine. mike


Bjarne is one of the brands taken over by the big pipe-making conglomerate -- can't remember, starts with a "c" -- that now owns Sasieni, Comoy's, Bjarne...some others. I think the original pipe manufacturers are still more or less intact, just under some sort of financial umbrella.

Yeah, I thought he meant the metal job, too. :smile:


----------

